Ask HN: What's your posture like/how do you avoid slouching as the day goes on? - arthurcolle
======
arthurofbabylon
1\. Strengthen the romboid muscles, and posture will by default be generally
upright and healthy.

2\. The bend in the elbow should exceed 90 degrees in order to prevent tension
in the shoulders. This requires a low desk, just barely above the thighs (and
so no drawers).

(I’m a yoga instructor and software designer.)

~~~
rusinov
Can you provide a link to an illustration that shows how to sit like that?

